# new diet



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Starting HST on wednesday. Cant really get any hot food in me as i would like but i will have to make do the best i can as i am always on the go/walking about because of work. Thanks 

Breakfast:7-8 pm

Oatmeal/porridge-300 cals:4g fat:86g carbs:3g protein

4 Mediuim Eggs - 240 cals.14g fat.1g carbs:24g protein

Pure Whey Protein-80 cals.14g fat.1g carbs. 18g protein

Meal 2

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.50g carbs obviously

meat sandwiches-100 cals. 2g fat.20g carbs.10g protein

Meal 3

1 tuna salad (home made BIG one)-550 cals:25g fat.8g carbs.42g protein

(2 tins of tuna in it).

Meal 4

beans-118 cals.1g fat. 26 carbs. 6g protein

turkey/chicken/beef- 200 cals. 9g fat. 2 g carbs. 30g protein

potato/l.fat chips-60 cals. 0g fat. 12g carbs 3g protein

Meal 5

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.50g carbs obviously

1 yoghurt-50 cals.1g fat.8g carbs.6g protein

Meal 6

Steak Sandwich 400 cals.10g fat.60g carbs.30g protein

i make this out to be:

3400 calories

75g fat-20%

434g carbs-50%

246g protein-30%

50/30/20 seems good, just wondering whether i should try to up the cals a little more. Keeping in mind PWO drink has 200 cals/40g protein.

Cheers for the advice, just needs tuning up a little maybe.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh my little Jack Russell, if you cant gain weight off of all that then I dont know what to tell you. I like it. I wish I could eat like that. HRT, you have been wanting to do that for a while. Sychokid...............it did make sense. Seemed so planned out if you know what I mean. 

Nice job Killer.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

just want to get everything spot on for next year, if i can gain an extra few pounds by christmas i will be happy.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a noob to this but what about the whole real food is better?seems like alot of shakes.Just wondering as I find it hard eating lots without bloating and would prefer to guzzle 3 shakes a day and eat abit less.Say shake meal shake meal shake with meat as the main of the meals.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

jas uk said:


> I'm a noob to this but what about the whole real food is better?seems like alot of shakes.Just wondering as I find it hard eating lots without bloating and would prefer to guzzle 3 shakes a day and eat abit less.Say shake meal shake meal shake with meat as the main of the meals.


well you are right there jas, to an extent. My busy shedule. i find it very hard to eat, i simply dont have time. So this diet, is the very best i could come up with corresponding with my timetable, i simple could not eat anything else, just not possible. I am always on the go so i need supplement meals to substitute. It is very true, when people say eat whole nutritious quality food. But dont be afraid to use supplements, just dont put too much faith in them either.

You cant eat more supplements, and eat less. You will sacfrifice too much nutrition. You need to know exactly what you eat, and stick to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks good to me..I might pinch that diet of u.Dont worry about the shakes, if u cant get the protein into you any other way , then its fine,thats what they make them for..good luck, keep us posted..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killer the diet looks ok, just stick to it and eat eat eat! If you dont gain weight then eat some more. Try eating more at night. Oh I can feel it now. Here come the flames. Bring it on ****


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You mentioned whether your calories were high enough, the HST website has an article on this and recommends 16 cals per pound of body weight.

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/HSreport/iss04/index.html#art_1

I remember however Jock recommending 24cals per pound (sorry if I am misquoting) and he knows his diets!

HTH

SD


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i need about 2900 to gain apparantly, but dont seem to get results from that, so about 3500 is about right at the moment. That HST website is very good, it never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you cant gain then eat more, kinda simple

Now if you are carbohydrate sensitive then eat carbs, but that wont work because most fat people are.  Killer you have to force feed and do less activity. Lift heavy with fewer sets and get stronger. Oh and eat your ass off. I have yet to see an extremely active fat guy


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

sometimes it hard to eat all the calories for a bulk using solid food. have a try of McCallums getbig drink

put the following in a big bowl or blender

a days worth of protein powder

2 quarts (im presuming pints) of milk

2 scoops of milk powder

4 table spoons of peanut butter

2 scoops of ice cream

2 eggs (some ppl recomend not to eat raw eggs but personally i had them 4 yrs and they never did me any harm)

1 small banana

4 table spoons of malted milk powder

6 table spoons of corn syrup

blend or mix it all up pour into a jug and leave in fridge to drink with meals. i`ve never tried it but McCallum says u could gain a pound a day on tis stuff if ure training correctly.


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

some more blender recipies that may help

2 cups whole milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

1 serving soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 24p, 100cal)

1 serving Hershey's Syrup (0f, 25c, 0p, 100cal)

Total: 16f, 49c, 40p, 500cal

2 cups whole milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

1 serving soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 24p, 100cal)

1 cup Vanilla Yogurt (3.5f, 36c, 11p, 230cal)

1 serving Hershey's Syrup (0f, 25c, 0p, 100cal)

Total: 19.5f, 85c, 61p, 730cal

3 cups whole milk (24f, 36c, 24p, 450cal)

3 serving soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 72p, 300cal)

2 serving Hershey's Syrup (0f, 50c, 0p, 200cal)

2 Tbsp Reduced Fat Extra Chunky Peanut Butter (24f, 28c, 14p, 380cal)

2 cups Rice Krispies (0f, 50c, 0p, 200cal)

1 cup water

Total: 48f, 172c, 114p, 1470cal

2 cups milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

2 servings soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 48p, 200cal)

2 servings coffee ice cream (18f, 28c, 4p, 280cal)

1 very large banana equilavent to 1.5 medium bananas (0f, 43.5c, 1.5p, 165cal) - Courtest of Del Monte

Approx. 1 cup water (to dilute)

Total: 34f, 95.5c, 69.5p, 945cal

2 cups milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

2 servings soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 48p, 200cal)

2 servings coffee ice cream (18f, 28c, 4p, 280cal)

1 very large banana equilavent to 1.5 medium bananas (0f, 43.5c, 1.5p, 165cal) - Courtesy of Del Monte

1 Box (4 servings) Silken Tofu (10f, 8c, 24p, 200cal)

Approx. 1 cup water (to dilute)

Total: 44f, 103.5c, 93.5p, 1145cal

2 cups milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

2 servings soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 48p, 200cal)

3 servings coffee ice cream (27f, 42c, 6p, 420cal)

4 Tbsp Virgin Olive Oil (56f, 0c, 0p, 420cal)

Total: 99f, 66c, 70p, 1340cal

2 cups milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

2 servings soy protein powder (0f, 0c, 48p, 200cal)

4 Tbsp Virgin Olive Oil (56f, 0c, 0p, 420cal)

2 cups Rice Krispies (0f, 50c, 0p, 200cal)

2 cups water

Total: 72f, 74c, 64p, 1120cal

2 cups Milk (16f, 24c, 16p, 300cal)

2 servings Soy Protein Powder (0f, 0c, 48p, 200cal)

4 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil (56f, 0c, 0p, 420cal)

1 medium Banana (0f, 29c, 1p, 110cal)

6 servings Silken Tofu (15f, 12c, 24p, 270cal)

1 cup Lowfat Plain Yogurt (3.5f, 18c, 12p, 150cal)

2 servings Chocolate Ice Cream (12f, 30c, 4p, 240cal)

Total: 102.5f, 113c, 105p, 1690cal


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

look real good, cheers for that hulkster! whats nutritional stats for the very first one??


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Diet looks very good, its good to see someone with attention to detail! 

I need about 4,000kcals before I start to gain weight.

You should do well off that.

All the best, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

great diet james, however, id get some more veg in.. you need those antioxidants and vitamins. get some greens like broccolli (great raw) and some others in too and you'll be rocking son. great to see a well thought out diet, with lots of different protein sources!

oh, maybe get some optimum oil blend in there or something similar, and/or some EFA's like salmon/mackrell


----------

